
Show HN: A JavaScript-Based Leetcode Interview Bootcamp for Software Developers - alexandander
https://www.udemy.com/ultimate-javascript-leetcode-interview-bootcamp/?couponCode=ACETHATINTERVIEW0719
======
alexandander
My friend and I recently finished our LeetCode interview bootcamp for software
developers, and I'm making it available for free to HN readers (Yes I'm being
completely serious, there's no catch!)

This forum has given me a lot of value over the years, so this is my (small)
way of saying thanks

This course was designed with beginner/intermediate developers in mind, so if
you are a rockstar engineer, then this probably is not the right course for
you.

(Apologies in advance if this isn't allowed. Please let me know and I'll take
it down.)

------
srinivasdamam
Thanks Alex, Just enrolled the course. Watched the intro, it's really
engaging. Looking forward to complete this on free time.

